# Parcel Service Shipping to Myself in Cyprus



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Due to my Dad's relocation there are a number of items I want to ship to myself at his new home in Cyprus. The idea is to fly out and have the stuff arrive a few days later.

This will be things like, a computer, Small HiFi, Router, Network Media Player, networking tools, VOIP Phones etc. so would need to be insured. I would estimate around 50kg of stuff in a well packed single box. Can anyone recommend a parcel service to use?

The key thing is to be able to predict when it'll turn up as I'll only be there for a week or so myself.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Sending goods*

You may find DHL or some other large courier will be the best option.. With DHL you can track the package on line but unfortunately I think the customs will be you biggest delay. As it is a computer they may wish to see the contents/serial number etc. So even if the parcel arrives whilst your there you may not recieve it. Speak to DHL and ask if it is door to door being a EU country and the implications of carrying a computer (maybe better to hand carry on the plane) But it is not cheap.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I'm back from visiting my Dad and Jeffrey was right, Thanks Jeffrey. 

I found a decent solution, recommended by a friend, in booking with Cyprus Airways. They were no-where near as limiting on what we could bring across.

We spoke to Cyprus Airways in UK before travelling who said there would be a scale of additional charge if we went over our allocated allowance, but we were welcome to take what we wanted. 

We went armed with 2 massive cases each and a cheque book. We took a deep breath and check-in and... No additional charge!

Got everything to Dad's new place for Zero extra cost and all arrived intact. I've booked again already for later in the year, but my baggage will be a little lighter then!

Mark.


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

yes, it is right, Cyprus Airways will take on extra boxes etc if you pre arrange. I do not know the exact costs, but it is way less than what excess luggage charges are. May be worth ringing them. My husband took his computer and they just let it through, no customs checking either (guess that bit is luck of the draw!) Good luck.


----------

